
Trump to 'leave business' over presidency - 0xbadf00d
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-38155141
======
woofyman
This is BS. The only way to avoid conflicts of interest is to liquidate his
assets and put the money in a blind trust.

